# White bass jigs



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I tied these last night, I hope I dont get so hooked on this I start pouring my own lead jig heads. I guess the real test is do they catch fish.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

They will catch fish.......


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They do like fish catchers to me. I recovered some very cool striper jigs someone hand tied on corks I picked up below the dam. I'll show them to you next we go out.


----------

